# Free Medical Mnemonics Android App



## Ibraaaheeeem

I know you guys will benefit from this android application developed by me. It is a compilation of mnemonics(memory tips) to enable you remember important stuffs easily. Imagine you want to remember the essential amino acids and you are stuck nut you you know that "These Ten Valuable Amino-acids Have Long Preserved Life in Man."Then, you can remember them as each amino acid make the first letters of the words in this quoted sentence. These - Threonine Ten - Tryptophan Valuable - Valine Amino-acids - Arginine Long - Lysine Preserved - Phenylalanine Life - Leucine In - Isoleucine Man - Methionine It is comprised of topics in Anatomy, Physiology, Biochemistry, Pathology and Clinicals. You can download the app here: via mobogenie and Google Play Store, search for Medical Mnemonics by Oyeboade Ibrahim, it's highly loaded with stuffs but free.

- - - Updated - - -

Link to app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.haneef.medicalmnemonics


----------



## shahzaibdx

I want it for iphone


----------



## rizwan94

Nice share Ibraaaheeeem. 
But, the only thing you have to watch out for is that you remember the information for which you made the mnemonic not only the mnemonic itself. 



shahzaibdx said:


> I want it for iphone


Good to hear from you Shahzaib.


----------

